# Goose egg?



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nil, nada zero with 33 views on my favorite board? Ok, maybe the last post wasn't my greatest, but throw me a bone!

Looks like I'll have to step up here...hmmm... how about this one? *No* post processing except some sharpening and for the time being I'll display it old school so you don't have to work for it. I'll convert it over later...grumble.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I Like...I like, Good stuff as usual


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, I see some grain in the top right corner and it seems like you could have used a little more exposure to get some contrast between the rocks and thier reflection in the water. There's a blade of grass in the bottom of the picture that seems to be out of focus slightly too and why are the two rocks just above your signature over exposed?
Well other than a bunch of technical details I've become an expert at spotting from reading internet articles, it's an ok shot.. ROFL... 

Sorry Rusty I just couldn't help myself. Really, that's a beautiful picture. That picture is why I haven't been looking at too many pictures lately. I've been spending too much time trying to figure out how to move a lot closer to that part of the country. After spending some time up there I just came to realize how little Houston has to offer as far as the stuff I'm interested in goes. I want to see more sun rises/sets like that one (in person). And yes, the first paragraph was pure BS. 

Gotta run and so I can try to sell some more pictures.. ROFLMAO some more... Arlon


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice Rusty. Beautiful colors. Was the sunset or rise behind you? I like the water too. Well done!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Now that is totally beautiful. That should be a wall hanger.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

thanks folks...I feel the insecurity lifting...more on the shot tonight...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I see a little white stick in the middle right and it is very distracting I'm kidding of course. It is just another in a long line of extremely beautiful and wonderfully composed pictures that have become the norm for you. It is very beautiful there that's for sure but as for me, I'll stay in Texas to live and just visit up there when possible. Come on Arlon, what does Colorado have that you can't find around Houston?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, I checked, re-checked and double checked the horizon just make sure it was straight. Sad news Rusty, you messed up again. If I see it right you are 1.2 mm off on level over the entire shot based on scale interpolation. Only a trained experience eye with years on OJT would even notice it. I doubt many would see it. But there it is, bigger than life itself. One of these days you will lean to level a shot by eye. In the mean time, may I suggest you buy an accurate level and have it attached by a journeyman machinist to the body of your camera.

All in all, this is one of you best. Only joking about the level horizon situation but I could not let a chance to rib you get by. I love the colors. You done good. Strikingly beautiful.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Amazing*

Sometimes, on rare occurences, you get to witness something truly spectacular. Sometimes, if your lucky and well-prepared you get to share it with others. Such was the case with this spectacular sunrise at Moraine Park a few days before I left.

The sun rose behind me and the beautiful orange/pink light struck the overhead clouds and reflected that warm an saturated light on everything in the shot. With a typical cloud ceiling of 11-12k, and a shooting elevation of around 10k the light was both vivid and soft as the cloud worked as a huge softbox.

Double click for large version


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You have to love the way the color saturates the water -- very nice!


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*very nice*

very nicely done!


----------

